# Magnolia



## nathalie (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Erythrone (Jul 20, 2016)

Très belle photo


----------



## nathalie (Jul 20, 2016)

Merci


----------



## naoki (Jul 20, 2016)

An amazing image as usual, nathalie!


----------



## abax (Jul 20, 2016)

I always enjoy your vision in your photography. This one
is unusual, but really splendid.


----------



## nathalie (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2016)

It looks like satin! Lovely lighting.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 22, 2016)

Ghostly magnolia! You have an interesting perspective on flowers.


----------



## nathalie (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you


----------

